# Samick Sage 50#



## hammbone (Dec 15, 2008)

Does anyone on here shoot a Samick Sage 50#? If so what arrows do you use? What length? Point Weight? Im trying to get the perfect arrow and i cannot get that through paper?


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

You should be able to shoot a 2016, assuming your drawing around 28 inches, with a 125 grain point.
I shoot a 29 inch arrow out of a 45 lb recurve, with 125 grain point [I draw 28 inches]. 2016 should work, wood I would say a 55-60 with the same draw specs, possibly 55-60 spine. With a fast/flight string these specs should be close. Carbon arrows, I cant help you there.
Need to know more specifics though to give the right info....how far are you drawing?


----------



## hammbone (Dec 15, 2008)

Im drawing right around 28"


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

hammbone, you should get a 2016 to fly, even with Dacron [b-50] it should be tunable to your setup.
Also, you can try different weight points to fine tune. I have shot 2018's out of 45-50 pound recurves with a fast flight string using a 175 grain point, that's just an example. A heavier point will weakin the spine of the arrow.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

I shoot a 50lb Samick SHT, similar to the Sage, using a B50 string and carbon arrows.
The shafts are GT 5575 (400 spine) cut 29 1/2'' with a 100gr insert and 125gr heads.
Fletching is 4'' RW parabolic helical.
They seem to fly pretty good, when I was originally setting it up, bareshafts and fletched were hitting together.

Kev


----------



## Gonzoso (Aug 21, 2011)

50 pound Samick Sage
Beman ICS 400's cut to 30"
2" 2117 footings, 145 grain points
4" RW helical right offset parabolic feathers on arrow tape
1/4" 2117 aluminum collar

Shoot great and the arrows are nearly indestructable. If I break an arrow it deserved it.


----------

